#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Can i make .docx as locked for editing by 'another users' in Word 2007

## champs

Good morning everyone,

Can i make .docx as locked for editing by 'another users' in Word 2007 .
I want to apply restrictions on the word page that no other users can edit on that page ??

How can i do that?//
Give me some suggestions

----------


## ExlGuru

This should help to you in locking the documents :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313472

----------

